# Portafilter pressure guage



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Just curious I heard there were a few portafilter pressure guages floating about the forum for anyones use. I was wondering if I could barrow one to test out my machine. I might be choking it with very fine espresso but I would like to see if it is in the right pressure area.

Please let me know







And if there is one built for steamwand that would be amazing as well.

Thanks!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have one for a Gaggia Class you can borrow if that is any good.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

That would be awesome







I'll send you a PM to see where your based/ so we can sort out shipping etc


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just playing about adjusting my OPV on the Andreja.

Am I correct in thinking that that is the Portafilter gauge is reading 10bar that's the static pressure. If it's 10 on the gauge the actual pressure is 9 bar, which is a good starting point.


----------

